# Advice? What are my options?



## Bob Miles (Mar 1, 2020)

I purchased a brand new B2650 last month and am beyond frustrated. It has under 20hrs on it and I’ve experienced a broken mounting plate (I was told a bad weld from the factory), a daily dead battery (dealer wired in my snow thrower deflector switch on the wrong side of ignition), a shredded drive shaft (result of the broken plate), and now today a blown rear axle seal. The local dealer was great at selling, financing, and delivering, but now it’s been nothing but delays and problems. They can’t fit me in for service for over a week with each problem. Is there any chance they’ll take the machine back and get me out of this frustrating experience? Who can I contact regarding my frustrations as the local guy seems uninterested in addressing my issues. So so frustrated.

thanks for reading.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Call Kubota service rep. for your region. Tell him your problem, they will help you.


----------



## Bob Miles (Mar 1, 2020)

Any idea how I would find that person? The dealer I bought it from has been less than helpful.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Tell him to deal with your new problem machine or deal with you on facebook!


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Factory rep might do a better job of yelling at their service dept. Highly doubt your state's lemon law would cover it.
I would talk to the salesman and tell him this level of reliability and service delays are not what you paid for, and that you will be sure to discuss your experiences with others that may be in the market for a tractor.

Really is about all you can do. You will have a real hard time proving that the tractor has failed to live up to its implied warranty of merchantability (legal term for is it a serviceable tractor) in court if they are continuing to fix it, even if slowly.

Really not much you can do besides bitch and whine. Just do it politely.

Ps. Experience with the nearest Kubota dealer is why a new Kubota is not a consideration for my family.


----------



## scott f smith (Jun 29, 2019)

Bob Miles said:


> Any idea how I would find that person? The dealer I bought it from has been less than helpful.


----------



## scott f smith (Jun 29, 2019)

+1-888-465-8268, also you can report the dealer to your better business bureau. If you are spending more time getting machine worked on than working with, maybe need bigger machine too. 
We looked at those and the kioti 3510, the kubota dealer really didn't impress us sho kioti it is


----------



## Allen Mader (Nov 27, 2019)

I had a problem like this with another machine. Yes you have stay polite. Call Kubota and explain your problem. Be nice to the person you are talking to. It is not that persons fault. Keep a record of the problems. You have to create a history of the problems. It took a year for the company I was dealing with, but in the end they picked up machine and refunded all of my money plus tax. I called other dealers of the product and they were more willing to help than the dealer I bought my machine from. Be patient and personal with whom ever you are building your case with.


----------



## Tahoe_G4X4 (Apr 1, 2020)

https://www.kubotausa.com/contact


----------

